# UPD Scientists Hit 100Gbps Wireless World Record to Aid Rural Broadband



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> A joint team of German researchers based out of the Fraunhofer Institute for Applied Solid State Physics (IAF) and the Karlsruhe Institute of Technology (KIT) have achieved a world record after they successfully completed a 100Gbps (Gigabits per second) data transmission over a wireless radio network at 237.5GHz. The next target is 1Tbps!


More


----------

